# Hello! Eureka Mignon owner looking for Giotto Rocket advice!



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all,

Ive been reading this forum on and off for a while and thought it was about time i joined!

I bought a Eureka Mignon grinder a couple of years ago and have used it with my aging Gaggia classic (and occasionally my aeropress)

I've now got a bit of cash and want to upgrade my espresso machine.

To be honest i've always lusted after a Giotto Rocket and they seem to get a lot of positive reviews.

It would be a lot of cash for me to spend if i buy new so i want to be sure i'm getting something that will last me for years.

There seems to be quite a few versions on the Bella Barista site.

Including a new one with PID which looks interesting.

I'm not sufficiently expert to be able to choose between them. So any advice would be fabulous.

My top end price would be £1300.

I love the looks of the Rocket but is there anything else i should consider at this price?

many thanks

Nick


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome Nick!

Several of us have Rocket Giottos and the identical, apart from appearance, Cellini.

If you post in the Rocket forum you should get plenty of advice. Meanwhile, I have the Evo version which has the rotary pump and a pressurestat rather than a PID. It is debatable whether there is any advantage to a PID over a decent Pstat on an HX machine. This money would also get you a double boiler Expobar Leva or an HX ECM Barista or many others.

If you live close enough to Bella Barista the best advice is to make an appointment and go along for a hands-on comparison between the ones you are most interested in.

Rob


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Nick, have you considered a Vibiemme? I can do you a Domobar Junior HX for £950 delivered or a Domobar Super HX for £1400 delivered.....


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

As a Expobar Leva Dual Boiler PID owner I can vouch how good this machine is, which is excellent. I too went to Bella Barista to try out different machines first hand, which I think is essential when you spending serious amounts of money. As well as advice/support, which is second to none, Bella Barista give you a 2 year warranty, not the usual 12 months offered by most.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

PeterF said:


> As a Expobar Leva Dual Boiler PID owner I can vouch how good this machine is, which is excellent. I too went to Bella Barista to try out different machines first hand, which I think is essential when you spending serious amounts of money. As well as advice/support, which is second to none, Bella Barista give you a 2 year warranty, not the usual 12 months offered by most.


I'll take a look at the Expobar and Vibiemme machines.. thanks.

I'm in the peak district so not too near Bella Barista. Which is a shame!

I bought my grinder from them and was very impressed by their service and backup when i ask them anything.


----------

